# New INTP



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I am a new INTP here. My name is mortabunt. My picture is my Halo 3 armor on the day of 6/22/2009. I enjoy skiing, and I am very interested in subjective sciences such as psychology.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings mortabunt and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum mortabunt. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings mortabunt! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. I love INTP brains. Just needs a little bit of salt.:laughing:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the INTP army! I'm also interested in psychology. Maybe we could have a discussion or two sometime ^^


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, Mortabunt. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Mwahaha. Yet another recruit.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

yay!! *hugs in that NT way*

hello and welcome


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

slowriot said:


> *hugs in that NT way*


A curt nod from a comfortable distance?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the S side, we have cookies.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Aah, more INTPs. Excellent. 
Welcome! 

And Mortabunt. Is that a mix between morta (IT) and bunt (DE), so basically color-dead? Or is it just *random*?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> I am a new INTP here. My name is mortabunt. My picture is my Halo 3 armor on the day of 6/22/2009. I enjoy skiing, and I am very interested in subjective sciences such as psychology.


Love me some psychology. Welcome. You should post some psych threads.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

mortabunt said:


> I am a new INTP here. My name is mortabunt. My picture is my Halo 3 armor on the day of 6/22/2009. I enjoy skiing, and I am very interested in subjective sciences such as psychology.


Hello. 

Halo 3 eh? Cool. 

I'm in the process of setting up my Xbox Live so I can play Halo 3 online. 

What's your gamer tag?


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

O_O I know you. xD Anyways, welcome to the forum! ^-^


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

ISTP's forming their assassin thingy, INTP's recruiting for their army....sometimes I wonder where all this will lead to...
Anyway, welcome to the cafe. :happy:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello, yet another recruit. I'm the in-between. 
Welcome! Enjoy your stay with us :tongue:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome. Psychology is intriguing. Are there any particular topics in it you find most interesting?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome:happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## scientiststudies (Jun 24, 2009)

hello, mortabunt! i'm a new intp too


----------

